# Heater?



## daisyfgw (Jan 16, 2011)

Hello,

Im about to move my fish to their new tank, but the only heaters i have are in the current tank (ive ordered some others but they havent arrived yet).

So my question is, will my fish be okay if i were to take one of the heaters out and place in the new tank then after an hour or two move the other heater to the new tank and then wait say an hour to move the fish (so the new tank is roughly the same temp as the old one? 

Sorry if this isnt a clear question :confused1: 


(btw i have guppies, tetra's and panda cordora's)


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

How big is the old tank and the new tank?


----------



## daisyfgw (Jan 16, 2011)

the old tank is 60 litre and the new one is 120 litre i have two 50W heaters in the 60 litre at the moment and i have orderd another 50W for the new tank (i use more than one smaller heaters as i had a problem when a 150W heater broke and i had nothing)


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

What I would do is use either the kettle or a stainless steel pan to heat some water and mix with cold to get around 30ltrs of dechlorinated water the same temp as your old tank. Bag your fish up or put them into something clean. Transfer all the water from the old tank to fill the new one to around 3/4 full. Turn on the pumps and heaters. Transfer the fish. Then finnish topping up over the next couple of days


----------



## daisyfgw (Jan 16, 2011)

See thats what i was going to do but i forgot to mention that i have a mega snail infestation thats why im swapping the fish over to the new one (with none of the original stuff from the old tank) 
but ive added the heater after soaking it in a copper solution to make sure no snails get tranfered. 
ive added one of the heaters and im going to do a 20% water change soon with boiled water to raise the temp abit hopefully it should work i dont want my little babies to have to much stress


----------

